# Apla-Tech tools for sale



## Woolerydrywall (Nov 1, 2009)

for sale apla-tech air powered finishing tools 2 tubes 3 coaters 75' of texture hose and a 10 gal. apla pump 
$1000 obo getting out of drywall sorry no taper or angle head located in Harrisonville Mo. best way to reach me is by phone David Woolery 816-738-5630


----------



## warrenjo (Nov 5, 2011)

dont guess u still have thees tools?if so how much for the pump?thanks,(bump)


----------

